# Free Jet Sled XL cover



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I had an old friend of mine make me a cover for an old Jet Sled XL sled. It's made out of camo canvas. It's nothing special but can't beat the price. If you want it I will hang onto it a couple extra days. Not sure if they even make the XL anymore. Send me a pm if you want it.


----------

